# Tire Pressure Monitoring System (TPMS)



## lsknissan (Nov 11, 2009)

I have a 2007 2.0S and the owners manual states that it should have the TPMS, but I'm not so sure. When I changed to snow tires, the TPMS indicator light didn't go on, and I'm pretty sure I'm using non TPMS valve stems on the new snow tires. Can anyone verify if the 2007 2.0S has the TPMS? I bought the car used a few months ago if that makes any difference.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Most likely your car was an early edition and not installed with TPMS. Best way is to call dealer and have them run the VIN and they will tell you if it's equipped with it or not. I have the same car but an 09 and there's no TPMS as it is not mandatory in Canada yet.


----------



## ranger81 (Jul 2, 2009)

IMO you're not missing anything. Just another doo-dad I could live without. My TPMS light has been on and off a couple of times for no reason.


----------



## legend921 (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, I wouldn't care if mine had it or not. The light gets annoyingly bright at night. My tires were not low, but the sensor lost its signal to the system and I was too lazy to bring it to the dealer and leave it there for two hours for a reset. So I drove around with it for a while.


----------



## GoldenBoyRB (Jul 26, 2012)

federal law doesn't start 100% tpms requirement until 2008 year model. so for 2007, yours might be some of the lucky ones to not have one.


----------

